# Pet Passport



## giam0005 (May 13, 2016)

Hello, 

I am an Italian/US citizen and my wife and I will be spending a couple of months per year at least on vacation in Italy each year. 

We also have a pet cat that we'd like to bring with us. 

I understand that obtaining an EU pet passport would facilitate bringing the cat back and forth. 

Does anyone have any experience with a pet passport and could explain how to get one and possibly refer me to a veterinarian in the Rome area?

Thanks and best,

Nick


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Granted, I'm in France and not Italy - but here, a European pet passport is available from the local vet. It only costs about 6 or 7 euros, I think. And basically, it documents your pet's vaccination record (especially rabies shots). Then again, in France we have a "carnet de santé" for our pets. It's a little booklet where vaccinations and major treatments are logged. The pet passport is basically an add-on document to the regular carnet de santé.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Amblepup (May 3, 2016)

If you can get the rabies vaccination done with a certificate before you travel plus all boosters up to date, flea and worm treatment, it should be simple. Not sure what regulations are to take a cat from US or requirements re arriving here in Italy. Is there not a pet courrier company that can advise!


----------



## giam0005 (May 13, 2016)

Amblepup said:


> If you can get the rabies vaccination done with a certificate before you travel plus all boosters up to date, flea and worm treatment, it should be simple. Not sure what regulations are to take a cat from US or requirements re arriving here in Italy. Is there not a pet courrier company that can advise!


Thanks!

We are aware of these requirements. 

But since we plan to travel to Italy with the cat frequently from the US and South America, it seemed to us that obtaining a pet passport would lessen the hassle.


----------



## Amblepup (May 3, 2016)

Yes, and I am sorry I thought you did not know how to go about it. Also microchip. In the uk you cannot return from Europe till 3 weeks after the rabies jab, not sure what re entry to America rules you have.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The microchip comment reminded me of something. In the US, there are apparently at least two varieties of microchip. One of them is unique to the US, while the other is the standard used in Europe. If you get your animal microchipped, be sure you have the proper type. (No idea what is commonly used in South America.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

